# Do people still use frame pumps?



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

I am just getting back into road bike. Do people still use frame pumps? Or is co2? What is a pump to get frame, mini, or co2? If co2 can't that get expensvie? What is a good pump brand?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

There are lots of good brands. Zefal, Blackburn, Topeak and more. Full-length frame pumps work best, and are easiest to get to high pressure, so if you don't care about weight or looks that's the way to go. 

Lots of mini-pumps work fine, too (I like the Blackburn Airstick), but they take longer to get high pressures because you get less air with each stroke.

CO2 has 2 advantages: lighter weight, and speed. Personally, I don't think the weight difference is enough to worry about, and the extra minute to use a pump only matters in a race or a group ride where people might be impatient waiting for you. 

CO2 has disadvantages: cost, one-time use (if you get a second flat, you need another cartridge, or a pump), junk to dispose of, and one big one: if you goof up getting the connector on the valve properly, you can waste a cartridge.

I use mini-pumps on 2 of my bikes, and a full-length frame pump on my rain commuter. I think CO2 would be silly for my purposes (and for most people, IMHO).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

They make CO2 pumps that can pump or use the CO2, good if you run out of CO2. I use CO2 and carry 2 tubes and cartridges. It may seem daunting, but if you're on a group ride, there tends to be other riders with the same tube size and come CO2 cartridges as well. Never be too ashamed to bum one if you run out and feel free to hand 'em out if you notice someone ran out.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Frame pumps*

Sure, plenty of people still use 'em.

Light-duty recreational cyclists and "group ride" guys often just do the CO2 route, but commuters, touring cyclists, and racers who will be off on longer, out of cell phone reception still swear by frame pumps.

I always dug my Zefal, but recently saw a crank bros one that was really nice. I have switched over to a Lezyne road drive, it is smaller than other frame pumps, but with the thread-on hose, I find it's easier to get to full pressure that way. 

I had a hard time keeping the pump head on the valve stem, with the zefal, if it was wet especially.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

co2 is nice for a group ride when everybody is waiting for you to fix your flat...faster. If you are fast with a pump or have a more casual group...probably fine too...or might end up riding home alone. 

Pumps are nice for solo / everyday riding when you can fix your flat at leisure.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I use the red one of these
They add bling and work really well. They make my Blackburn seem like I'm pumping up my tire by blowing through a straw.

I also carry two tubes because I ride alone a lot.

I only use CO2 for my mtb races. 

View attachment 201824


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

That's the one. I have the longer "road" version, pumps even faster.



ziscwg said:


> I use the red one of these
> They add bling and work really well. They make my Blackburn seem like I'm pumping up my tire by blowing through a straw.
> 
> I also carry two tubes because I ride alone a lot.
> ...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Hardly anybody*



francoaa said:


> I am just getting back into road bike. Do people still use frame pumps? Or is co2? What is a pump to get frame, mini, or co2? If co2 can't that get expensvie? What is a good pump brand?


The only time people use frame pumps is when their CO2 inflator effs up and they use two cartridges without pumping the tire, then they ask me to pump it up with my frame pump. Oh, and the other time is when we're all sick and tired of waiting for them to get enough pressure with their mini pump, and then they ask me to use my frame pump. Other than that, hardly anybody uses a frame pump.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Nobody I know uses a frame pump, but they are very handy. When someones CO2 messes up, then they ask me for another CO2 cartridge.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I haven't used a pump in at least 3 years while on the road. I use C02, but I always carry a mini pump for emergencies. I test the pump now & then to make sure it works all right.I truthfully can't remember when I last saw a rider with a frame pump. If you're interested in an efficient carry-on-the-bike pump take a look at the Topeak Road Morph. They're the next best thing to carrying a floor pump with you. They have a handle that folds to form a T, a hose, a built in gauge, and a foot platform. When I was working I carried one on my commuter. Here's one :http://www.topeak.com/products/Mini-Pumps/RoadMorphG


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Just for reference: my Zefal hp4 frame pump, my Topeak Road Morph, and my CO2 in the form of an inflator plus _two_ cartridges all weighed about the same on my trusty scale. So if you're concerned about weight, a mini pump is the only alternative that makes a difference. I have the Zefal on my main ride and the Topeak on a bike that will not take a frame pump. I gave the CO2 away after it let me down once, which was one time too many. 

/w


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Bulletproof; Blackburn carbon fiber frame pump... 199g in the small size.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

francoaa said:


> I am just getting back into road bike. Do people still use frame pumps? Or is co2? What is a pump to get frame, mini, or co2? If co2 can't that get expensvie? What is a good pump brand?



Dude, I've got a 20 year old Zefel frame pump that I still use on my "beater" bike. It also gets a lot of use pumping the kids bike tires, basketballs, and just about anything else.

But, for the mtn bike and new road bike, I've got mini pumps. I figure the mini pump will put enough air in the tire to get me home... that's all I'm concerned about.

D


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

ziscwg said:


> I use the red one of these
> They add bling and work really well. They make my Blackburn seem like I'm pumping up my tire by blowing through a straw.
> 
> I also carry two tubes because I ride alone a lot.
> ...


hmm... I got a Blackburn mini pump and it's a major pain. I should check those out. My frame won't accomodate a regular frame pump. Got a link?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

wim said:


> I have the ...Topeak on a bike that will not take a frame pump


Just some added information: rode that bike today, got a flat, and the Topeak Road Morph let me down. On opening it up when I finally got back home, I found that the dry rubber O-ring had rolled off the dry plastic plunger disc. Put the O-ring back on the plunger disc, greased that whole area liberally, re-assembled the pump and all is good again. Moral: if you have a Topeak Road Morph that's not been used for a while, try to pump up something and see if it still works as advertised.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wim said:


> Just some added information:* rode that bike today, got a flat, and the Topeak Road Morph let me down.* On opening it up when I finally got back home, I found that the dry rubber O-ring had rolled off the dry plastic plunger disc. Put the O-ring back on the plunger disc, greased that whole area liberally, re-assembled the pump and all is good again. *Moral: if you have a Topeak Road Morph that's not been used for a while, try to pump up something and see if it still works as advertised.*


Yeah, but if you hadn't given up on your CO2 when IT let you down once you would've had a useful backup today. 

Sorry wim, I couldn't resist (and I hope you didn't have a long walk home).


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Yeah, but if you hadn't given up on your CO2 when IT let you down once you would've had a useful backup today.
> 
> Sorry wim, I couldn't resist (and I hope you didn't have a long walk home).


LOL, I thought about that very thing: where's my CO2? Didn't have a long walk home because I was on a group ride and a kind soul let me use her *frame* pump.


----------



## d26818 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Y'all mean one of these?*

a REAL frame pump?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I wonder if there aren't regional, geographic preferences ??

In So Calif, it seems "serious" roadies use :
-- 90% CO2, no obvious pump on bike or in jersey pocket.
-- 9% mini-pump, either on a bracket, or in jersey pocket .

The only fullsize frame pumps I see are on the remaining 1% : 
-- "traditional" roadies, ie classic steel diamond frames, downtube shifters, etc.
-- cyclotourists with panniers, on a Surly LHT or similar.

The fixed gear hipsters are too cool to carry any visible spare tubes, pumps, etc, unless maybe it's stuffed into the front of their shorts 

I carry 2 CO2 cartridges and a tiny, screw-on adapter, in a _small_ saddlebag. 
I admit -- I don't want my frame cluttered up with pumps, brackets, bento boxes, mirrors, reflectors, or other useless crapola.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I carry a CO2 system in my seat bag and a Topeak mini pump attached to the seat tube. I like the redundancy of having both systems, and I also don't care too much about what cycle snobs think about my bike. 

I used to carry a pump that wedged itself between the bottom bracket and the top tube that I used with my 1980's bike. That worked well in keeping my tires inflated properly in a day when you needed to top off the pressure several times per day on long rides. A long pump also worked well as a weapon when some dog decided that a cyclists calf would be a tasty alternative to Alpo. I spent several pumps on those situations, so it was good that they only cost $10-$15 each.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I truthfully can't remember when I last saw a rider with a frame pump.


Two months ago. There was a Lezyne Road Drive on mine at Indy.  

Great pump, but good advice to test any of them out occasionally.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Dig it!*



d26818 said:


> a REAL frame pump?


Never had to replace the two gracing my bikes!. Fits under the top tube, you know with a pump peg brazed on the head tube?

I actually had to use one the other day, after several years of just sitting there on the bike, ride after ride without a flat. It worked, no problem. Just mash it on and pump. Very light, fits out of the way, and echos the line of the top tube (or seat tube). I stepped on one once about 15 years ago and broke it. Back then they were cheap and you could screw the new pump on the old Campy head. They were simple, like friction shifters and cup and cone bearings.


----------

